# Solving with macros and functions



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 27, 2018)

So today I was wondering...

Let's say you have a cube simulator that allows a limited number of macros (algorithms and triggers) and functions (invert and mirror).

You could use functions to modify any macro

A macro could be executed instantaneously.

So the question is:

What times could be achieved by using moves, functions and a limited number of macros?

What would be the optimal number of macros, maybe 30? Roux cmll and some triggers for blockbuilding and lse?

I want to know what you guys think of this interesting concept.

I am curious to know what would be the best use of macros to achieve the fastest time


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 27, 2018)

The cube group can be completely generated with two elements, so the bare minimum would be two macros, although you might need to repeat them loads of times to get them to do what you want.

For "speedsolving", I think the absolute fastest method would just be old Pochmann. Trace the whole cube in inspection (or at least some of it) and just type out the memo as fast as possible.


----------



## Skewbed (Nov 27, 2018)

This is a cool idea, I would love to see this in action. If I have time, I'll try to program this.
This system allows thinking of every macro as a sticker rearrangement.
BLD methods are great at sticker rearrangement and easy with macros, so maybe no inspection would work better.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 27, 2018)

That would be amazing. I'm looking forward to this


----------



## Bruce MacKenzie (Dec 13, 2018)

I have considered the problem of solving the cube using a small set of primitive macros such as:

A tri-corner swap

F' R L F' R F L' F' R' F R' F

A tri-edge swap

F' U F' U' F' U' F' U F U F2

A tandem edge+corner swap

R U2 F' R' F U' F' R F U' R' U'

A corner twist

F R U F U' B U F' U' R' F' R B' R'

An edge flip

U F' U F R B L U' F U' F' L' B' R'

And the 24 cubic rotation symmetries used to orient the cube before applying the above macros.

It would be an interesting question what the diameter of the cube group would be using these generators.


----------



## Skewbed (Dec 13, 2018)

There are many possible low generator solutions. Check out http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/the-entire-cube-is-2-gen.19751/ for more. An easy one, if rotations are allowed, is <x, y, U>, but that is pretty intuitive.


----------



## Bruce MacKenzie (Dec 13, 2018)

Skewbed said:


> There are many possible low generator solutions. Check out http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/the-entire-cube-is-2-gen.19751/ for more. An easy one, if rotations are allowed, is <x, y, U>, but that is pretty intuitive.


I chose the above macros in the context of what is the minimum a person needs to know in order to solve the cube. You can tell a novice that all he has to learn is these five macros and he can solve the cube simply by repeatedly applying them.


----------

